# Kobo Contest through Dec 31st



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Opportunity to win coupons, gift cards and one of 15 Kobo readers:

http://www.kobocontest.com/

You enter with your email address, create a password, and then you'll be prompted to invite others to participate. You don't actually have to enter any other people's email addresses unless you want to; just click "submit" to go on. Then there's a "scratch off" that determines what you win.

Entry rules say "one entry per day per person and email address." My husband and I both entered and he won a $25 gift card and I won a 10% off coupon.

I don't have a Kobo but I have the app on my iPad, and will put the GC to use.

Betsy


----------

